
Trump to end Hong Kong’s special trade status - JumpCrisscross
https://www.axios.com/trump-end-hong-kong-special-trade-status-china-violations-adc1b663-9965-4afb-b312-cbd777c5732d.html
======
simonblack
So if trump wants the West to treat Hong Kong just like any other Chinese
city, why would the Chinese do anything different?

Trumps's policy is going to disadvantage the Hong Kong 'man in the street' and
the Hong Kong elites more than the Chinese Congress will.

Another 'Lets shoot ourselves in the foot' moment for the West.

